# how long to clear mind after colonoscopy?



## 14032 (Apr 2, 2005)

There is a motel very near to doc's office. Should I stay there or will I be able to drive home (65 miles) after a few hours?


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Well, your actual mileage may vary ... but, our hospital doesn't want you to drive yourself home, no matter how close it is, after a colonoscopy. (Or any procedure that involves sedation)Most people spend the afternoon of their procedure sort of napping, resting, etc. I would want to be back home in my own bed - but personally would opt for the motel. HugsPeggy


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

When I was in the car after mine, I just wanted to lie down as soon as possible and home was only 15-20 minutes away from me. Like Peggy, I'd rather be at home, but maybe the hotel would be just as good. I get very worn out whenever I have heavy meds or anesthesia though, so maybe your body will react better. A couple hours afterwards I felt good, but still somewhat groggy.


----------

